# Martin Logan Dynamo 10" sub



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

Has anyone here purchased or auditioned the Martin Logan Dynamo 10" sub? 

Any other suggestions for a sub < $500 that would be quick and tight? I do not listen at high volumes and do not anticipate using much sub in the overall blend. My priority is 2-channel audio, not HT sound. Prefer a sealed box to a ported system, but hey. . .whatever sounds good.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Not so familiar with the Martin Logan sub but the SVS SB12 would be an ideal candidate for a compact and sealed sub which punches well above it price, excellent for movies and equally good with music.

Although Martin Logan is a quality brand and would of thought it would be good for music rather than movies.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the ML Dynamo either, but as John implied, there are plenty of other companies worth looking into for options. SVS is a fantastic option, Epik, Elemental Designs (eD), Hsu Research as well. SVS's sealed SB12 sub is a fantastic option. The nice thing about the sub companies that I mentioned is that they are internet direct companies which provides a better bang for the buck compared to a brand like Martin Logan that requires retailers and 'middle-men' to sell their products.


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

SVS line looks good, though the SB 12 is $200 over my budget, at $700. They do have a ported 10" under $500. Anyone familiar with it?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

All the subs that SVS produce are excellent but usually with the ported subs the size increases quite considerably, I presume it is the PB10-NSD that you are looking at and it has got good reviews but it is a lot bigger than the SB12 but if you are happy to accommodate it then it is a good choice...

If you look at this link it gives you an Idea of the subs performance...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests-archived/6013-svs-pb10-isd-1st-unit.html


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for that link! The size and typical presentation of a closed box sub to appeal to me. . .that's how I came up with the ML Dynamo. I'll check the Epik and HSU sites and see what they've got.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I am a huge Martin Logan fan and have a 5.1 Martin Logan HT, I would absolutely recommend the SVS, HSU, eD, or Epik over the Dynamo.

I really think that until you get to the ESL Series (Grotto, Depth, Descent), that the available subwoofers comparable in price to the Dynamo and Abyss from ID (Internet Direct) simply offer so much more bass.

Especially, the Depth and Descent are truly fantastic and utilize cutting edge construction. By using 3 woofers spaced 120 degrees apart in what they call Balanced Force array radically reduces cabinet resonances. Also, by using 3 woofers (8" Depth, 10" Descent) in a sealed cabinet gives you low end extension while still preserving the speed of smaller woofers that is so important with music playback.
These subs really do give you the best of both Worlds, excellent HT and music playback.

While I do appreciate that the Dynamo and Abyss are sealed, they really are outgunned by the other available subwoofers in their price range. 

While many of the above recommended subwoofers are ported, they are very well engineered.
I would at least order a SVS or one of the others and audition it before going with the Dynamo. All of the ID companies recommended have a generous return policy and if they do not meet your satisfaction, you will have no problem getting your money back.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

JJ - 

Thanks for your thoughtful post. And you do remind me that it would make sense for me to try a couple of subs in my room, particularly since I've NEVER been a fan of the way sub/sat systems integrate. (And now I am buying one. . .go figure.) In fact, the only one I've ever really liked was an early 1980s MK system.

I think I will take a shot at a HSU or SVS in my price range ($500), but will likely try the ML too. Some pretty good reviews for the Dynamo here: http://www.audioreview.com/cat/speakers/subwoofers/martin-logan/dyanamo/PRD_327508_2741crx.aspx Given the moderate listening levels that I will employ, for both HT and 2-channel audio, the Dynamo may work. I've always been a fan of ML quality (just not so much a fan of ML pricing).

Reid


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I absolutely love ML and if music is your guiding light, perhaps a Martin Logan Subwoofer is for you. I would highly recommend buying a used Grotto or if you can find an amazing deal, Depth.

The ESL Series are truly that much better and prices for non "i" Grotto's are not that much higher than your budget. While the Grotto does not use the 3 woofer configuration of the Depth and Descent, it still uses the same 10" woofer from the 3500 Dollar Descent.

If looking used, only the Descent i had a major overhaul from the "i" revision. With the Descent i, amplification went from a single 400 watt RMS amplifier to (3) 250 watt RMS amplifiers. 

With the Depth and Grotto, the "i" revision is primarily cosmetic. The amplifiers are 50 watts higher and the servo control was tweaked. Nothing major like with the Descent.

The usual price for a Grotto is around 600-700 Dollars. Depth's are usually around 1000 Dollars, but sometimes are available for around 850-900. Add a couple hundred Dollars for the "i" Models as they are current. Descent's sell for around 1300 to 1500 Dollars and the "i" Model 2000 Dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

